# GERICOM weißer Bildschirm



## bullight (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Mein GERICOM Webgine 1130 DVD (jaja, ich weiß: Billigprodukt. Ich werde mir auch sone Kiste nicht nochmal anschaffen  ). Auf jeden Fall zeigt die Kiste plötzlich und ohne jedes zutun nur noch einen weißen Bildschirm. Der Rechner läuft normal hoch und ich kann auch mit z.B. DameWare darauf zugreifen. Also kann der Grafikchip eigenlich nicht defekt sein.

Hat jemand schon mal so einen Fehler erlebt und kann mir ggf. Tips geben?

Gruss
Dietmar Blom


----------



## pflo (14. Januar 2006)

Jo sowas hatte ich auch schonmal.. nur leider war es mein Uralt-Laptop von 19wasweißichwann; im Klartext - der Bildschirm war einfach zu alt!
Am besten: "einfach" reparieren lassen/umtauschen!


----------

